

Whats'up Adobe? Adobexchange.com CDN/DNS Messup? - ananthdeodhar

Is there a problem with the Adobe Exchange cdn&#x2F;dns deployment<p>See the difference in the two urls:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.adobeexchange.com
vs
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;adobeexchange.com 
[the content I see for this url is the same as http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.backstageuniversity.com]<p>:)
======
sumodirjo
Wrong DNS :)

$ host adobeexchange.com adobeexchange.com has address 54.243.241.250
adobeexchange.com mail is handled by 10 aspmx2.googlemail.com.
adobeexchange.com mail is handled by 10 aspmx3.googlemail.com.
adobeexchange.com mail is handled by 1 aspmx.l.google.com. adobeexchange.com
mail is handled by 5 alt1.aspmx.l.google.com. adobeexchange.com mail is
handled by 5 alt2.aspmx.l.google.com.

$ host www.adobeexchange.com www.adobeexchange.com is an alias for ag-
us1-prod.adobeexchange.com. ag-us1-prod.adobeexchange.com is an alias for ag-
us1-prod-531517106.us-east-1.elb.amazonaws.com. ag-us1-prod-531517106.us-
east-1.elb.amazonaws.com has address 54.235.105.222 ag-us1-prod-531517106.us-
east-1.elb.amazonaws.com has address 50.19.224.113 ag-us1-prod-531517106.us-
east-1.elb.amazonaws.com has address 54.197.240.10

------
mtmail
Have you tried contacting them?

~~~
ananthdeodhar
I have posted the details on their twitter handle

